# Sula Blue or Primitive Faerie Tale



## LizzieRC1313 (5 September 2016)

So pretty much decided that if we breed then we will use Sula Blue ... although still quite tempted by Primitive Faerie Tale.

Just wondering if any of you have seen them in action &/or had babies by them?

Am hoping to see Sula Blue in action this Autumn or next Spring but in the mean time would be lovely to hear experiences & especially see photos if you have them!

Foal will be to event and be bred to keep out of exceptionally nice 15'3" black cob mare.


----------



## TheMule (5 September 2016)

Sula Blue is the bigger, rangier horse. He has an exceptional temperament and tries really hard at his competitions. I haven't seen much of his stock.
PFT is a neat little horse who really stamps his stock- I've seen some very nice youngstock by him


----------



## Leo Walker (5 September 2016)

I worked at the stud where PFF stood a few years back. He is a fab horse! Used to hack down ridiculously busy country roads from his yard to ours. Stay a few days to cover and hack back. His temperament was very, very good. Beautiful, correct horse as well with tons of presence. He stamps his stock to the point I could identify his foals with a quick glance across the field. They all moved well which says something as we bred little dainty toe flicky show ponies. If I wanted to breed a tough, sane amateur horse he would be my first choice.


----------



## cundlegreen (5 September 2016)

I had a look at Sula Blue for a future covering to my half bred mare. Having watched him on videos, I was underwhelmed by his action, which I must have in any prospective stallion. His event career seems to have suddenly stalled as well. Not sure if he can't quite manage 3* or there's something else going on. He has certainly done very well for a TB eventing stallion. It depends what your mare's strengths are.


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (5 September 2016)

TheMule said:



			Sula Blue is the bigger, rangier horse. He has an exceptional temperament and tries really hard at his competitions. I haven't seen much of his stock.
PFT is a neat little horse who really stamps his stock- I've seen some very nice youngstock by him
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for you reply! I would like the foal to make 16.1 (I'm 6ft!) so it needs to be a stallion that produces decent sized stock, especially as the mare is a little smaller. Sula Blue's temperament sells him to me but there seems to be two different opinions on PFT's offspring temperament.  Not much Sula Blue offspring about - would like to see how they get on.



FrankieCob said:



			I worked at the stud where PFF stood a few years back. He is a fab horse! Used to hack down ridiculously busy country roads from his yard to ours. Stay a few days to cover and hack back. His temperament was very, very good. Beautiful, correct horse as well with tons of presence. He stamps his stock to the point I could identify his foals with a quick glance across the field. They all moved well which says something as we bred little dainty toe flicky show ponies. If I wanted to breed a tough, sane amateur horse he would be my first choice.
		
Click to expand...

Tough Sane amateur horse is selling him to me!! I'll post a photo of Mare below, you might be able to see if you think they'd suit?



cundlegreen said:



			I had a look at Sula Blue for a future covering to my half bred mare. Having watched him on videos, I was underwhelmed by his action, which I must have in any prospective stallion. His event career seems to have suddenly stalled as well. Not sure if he can't quite manage 3* or there's something else going on. He has certainly done very well for a TB eventing stallion. It depends what your mare's strengths are.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I'd need to see him in the flesh as I agree he hasn't got overwhelming movement, although appears to be willing, sound and trainable. Will post photo of mare below, she's got a huge jump, makes a nice shape & is careful. She moves nicely for her type. She's mainly struggled with balance so think the main thing for her husband would be blood (I've only looked at pure TBs), athleticism & attitude. I'm no expert on conformation - certainly not when it comes to breeding - so am happy to hear any clues on that.


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (5 September 2016)




----------



## ihatework (5 September 2016)

I have a friend with a really lovely sula blue offspring, nice and correct.
The stallion himself is obviously a super genuine horse with plenty enough talent for what you want. Having seen him a number of times my over riding concern with him would be front feet and limbs. I crossed him off my breeding list for that reason. That said you don't know what intervention he did/didn't receive as a young horse. I would want a mare exceptionally correct in the front limb particularly.


----------



## Clodagh (6 September 2016)

OP - I love your mare.
I wonder if a pure TB would give you more safety in not ending up with something too heavy to event? Having said that I looked at PFT for my mare a few years ago and really liked him. His owner was great with communications too.


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (6 September 2016)

Clodagh said:



			OP - I love your mare.
I wonder if a pure TB would give you more safety in not ending up with something too heavy to event? Having said that I looked at PFT for my mare a few years ago and really liked him. His owner was great with communications too.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  She's actually a close friend's. She's an Irish bog pony of unknown breeding but she is a nice one. We think she might have some TB in her somewhere along the line... I'm no expert so I don't know how much influence the 1/16 of none-TB breeding in PFT would have? Ideally I would like pure TB which is how I decided on Sula Blue... I was suggested a few others on here but I think I liked SB the best but I might go back and reassess the list...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2016)

You are going to have to be very careful with the choice of stallion. She has quite substantial neck, head and shoulders, but her hindquarters and gaskins are weak looking and she is also looks tied in below the knees and hocks. When you look at her topline she looks compact, but her underline is longer than you would expect by comparison and I'm sure that's due to the hindquarter/hind leg conformation.

As another poster on here has mentioned, SB doesn't have the best forelimbs, so that writes him off for this mare IMO.


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (8 September 2016)

Faracat said:



			You are going to have to be very careful with the choice of stallion. She has quite substantial neck, head and shoulders, but her hindquarters and gaskins are weak looking and she is also looks tied in below the knees and hocks. When you look at her topline she looks compact, but her underline is longer than you would expect by comparison and I'm sure that's due to the hindquarter/hind leg conformation.

As another poster on here has mentioned, SB doesn't have the best forelimbs, so that writes him off for this mare IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Faracat - will take this on board. We aren't breeding in the immediate future and won't be doing so if there's any sign of significant weakness anywhere so will bear in mind what you've pointed out.


----------



## Lgd (9 September 2016)

I'd actually want to refine the front end and put a bigger engine on behind.
With that in mind I would look at a trakehner. Relatively closed stud book, they only take in Arab and TB stock and they would give refinement and engine.
Godington stud specialise in more event type trakehner.
The one of theirs I would look at would be Contis. His stock have very equable temperaments and good trainability. 
He evented to 2 star and dressaged to medium level.
Friend of mine had a mare by him that Godington bred and she was delightful to ride and handle.
He's not overly large either, so not going to be a big height disparity.


----------



## Lgd (9 September 2016)

Contis

http://www.godingtonstud.com/contis.htm


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (10 September 2016)

Lgd said:



			Contis

http://www.godingtonstud.com/contis.htm

Click to expand...

Thanks - this a great suggestion - I like him! 

Edited to add - his BE record might put me off. &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## s4sugar (10 September 2016)

What about Persiflage?

http://www.biddesdenstud.co.uk/stallions/persiflage/
Not sure if he is big enough but ticks other boxes.


----------



## Lgd (13 September 2016)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			Thanks - this a great suggestion - I like him! 

Edited to add - his BE record might put me off. &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

His youngstock are doing pretty well - his licensed son Utah is out at Novice this year and is nice but Contis would give a better engine.

Persiflage is definitely another to consider. Friend of mine has used him on her gigantic 4yo mare and the foal is stunning and very athletic.
2* is pretty substantial


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (14 September 2016)

s4sugar said:



			What about Persiflage?

http://www.biddesdenstud.co.uk/stallions/persiflage/
Not sure if he is big enough but ticks other boxes.
		
Click to expand...




Lgd said:



			His youngstock are doing pretty well - his licensed son Utah is out at Novice this year and is nice but Contis would give a better engine.

Persiflage is definitely another to consider. Friend of mine has used him on her gigantic 4yo mare and the foal is stunning and very athletic.
2* is pretty substantial
		
Click to expand...

Really like Persiflage a lot - just would be worried the foal might end up too small.... Would want it to make 16hh minimum - I don't mind riding smaller horses but would struggle at less than 15.3.


----------

